# Copper pipe burn



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Need me to call the wahmbulance?


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

That's not bad. Is that your first?? Lol


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

vinpadalino said:


> That's not bad. Is that your first?? Lol


Nope. Just thought it looked like my finger was happy


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> Nope. Just thought it looked like my finger was happy


Where's the eyes and nose??


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> where's the eyes and nose??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Knew that was coming..lol


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Well you asked!


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I typically have about 2-3 burns, cuts, or scrapes worse than that at any given moment.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Shouldn't he be frowning?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

89plumbum said:


> Shouldn't he be frowning?


Not when he is wearing his polybutylene hat!




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Been trying to get the kid to understand.. Sweat from the farthest joint moving back to him. He did some and leaned across and burnt himself. Told him listen to me since I have burned,cut,smashed, fell,


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> Not when he is wearing his polybutylene hat!


That's hilarious


----------

